# Is it just me?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So for a while now I've noticed TGS takes forever to load, on both computers. It's the only website that seems to take forever, especially on my desktop computer. It's honestly a bit frustrating waiting for the pages, and limits my time on here, which is why I don't get to read and post on everyone's topics as much as I used too.

Just wondering if it's my end somehow? But again, don't have that issue with anything else I use.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

All I can say is it takes a while to load the 107 adds on each page, but I don't mind because I want to see this succeed, and I don't put up with pages with adds anywhere else!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If you wanna see the forum make some money, click on adds before you go away and let it sit on the add page for a min.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This site I guess is just so graphics and information heavy it takes forever to load and it also kicks me off or locks up more than any other site I visit. It does this on more than one web browser. I deal with it because I like the site but it is frustrating


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I will pass this on to Austin.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed the boxes next to your avatar and other information (like this box you're reading) is white instead of light green? It also does this on the main forum page with all of the Topics like Chatter Box, 4-H and FFA, etc. Not sure if it's me or if this is jsut a new look.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It locks my computer up too, so I guess it's not just me  It just locked up as I was trying to read the replies here.
I opened task manager, and for memory, it said 408,000! So no wonder it locked it up. It does that quite a bit. 
I noticed this being an issue probably in the later part of 2013. But the last few months it just seems worse, and again I have to go in task manager sometimes, end task, so it will reopen at a decent 'memory' level. 

I love this site, I want to be able to read posts, contribute, reply, etc. but it can be hard.
The other day I posted some pics in the photo section, and it took forever to do, the little box that you put your photo address took forever. I just figured it was the computer, but it does it on both my computers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use an ad block....so I get no ads. Maybe try downloading one of those?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think if you're a sponsor (paid subscription to TGS) the ads go away. I never knew how many ads and junk there were until mine expired. Almost tempted to pay again


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

So glad you posted this....I thought it was just my computer. I agree with the above. Its limits time on the sight, I usually skip over a lot of post that I really wouldn't mind reading about. And posting a reply, really takes a long time. Unless I feel I can be of some help to someone, I won't reply for that reason.


So how much is a subscription?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't seem to have these problems. The only thing i notice is sometimes I can't get to the last page on a thread. If there is 15 pages and Im on 14 and I click on page 15 , it will stay on 14. I never get to see the last page for some reason…..

Hope you get your issues taken care of Candice. We would certainly miss you and all those wonderful pictures of yours


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

robin4 said:


> So glad you posted this....I thought it was just my computer. I agree with the above. Its limits time on the sight, I usually skip over a lot of post that I really wouldn't mind reading about. And posting a reply, really takes a long time. Unless I feel I can be of some help to someone, I won't reply for that reason.
> 
> So how much is a subscription?


 I think the subscription is $19.95 for a year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It happened to me not long ago. With everything.
I deleted cookies, ran virus protection, shut down & re booted 2 or 3 times.:crazy:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been having these problems for a couple of months now. Dave posted a similar thread maybe a month ago.


----------

